# Oak removed a few weeks back.



## Treetom (May 4, 2008)

One camera shoot. 


http://www.youtube.com/user/Treetom


----------



## stihl sawing (May 4, 2008)

Good job.Nice to see a complete removal Including stump.


----------



## becks (May 7, 2008)

nice job guys. good flow from the beginning till the end.


----------



## StihlNut88 (May 7, 2008)

Nice job. Good work.


----------



## huskykid141 (May 9, 2008)

Great job.


----------



## ropensaddle (May 9, 2008)

Was it dead I am on the dial takes too long I am surprised why
no one has asked why it had to come down


----------



## buzz sawyer (May 10, 2008)

*Lefty?*

Glad you got it down safely and nice equipment--- but one-handed cuts toward you while hugging the log? Cutting lefty with the Husky? Hope you never get a kickback!


----------



## tomtrees58 (May 10, 2008)

wears your hard hat you scare me tom trees


----------



## Treetom (May 11, 2008)

*Thanks for the comments.*

My bad, went up without my hard hat. Thanks for pointing that out. I've really become a stickler about that for the ground people, too. Not a lefty, per se, just have to cut with my left about half the time. The client just didn't want the tree anymore. Perfectly live tree. Has been recycled into firewood.


----------



## 046 (May 11, 2008)

nice job on the video!


----------



## nickblaze466 (May 13, 2008)

that little loader is pretty sweet, where'd you find something like that? what is it?


----------



## Treetom (May 13, 2008)

*http://swingerloaders.com/photos/thumbnails.php?album=11*

Thanks 046. Nickblaze, the Swinger 200 (circa mid-1970's, I believe) was purchased at A&O forklift in Edmore, MI, website below. You're closer to Swinger of Michigan, entered in the title line. Handy machine, easy on the lawn. Welcome to AS.


http://www.hummerbee.com/used.html


----------



## nickblaze466 (May 13, 2008)

Very cool, and thank you for the update on the website. I just invested in my first piece of equipment, a small bobcat. I've only been in business about a year, so the funds are somewhat limited until i begin to catch up. but thank you, someday soon i'll be on the lookout for a bigger loader and i think that might be it.


----------



## Treetom (May 14, 2008)

Bobcats are tough little machines. I believe they make an articulated version, too. May be worth checking into. I lalso ike the idea of a universal tool attachment.


----------



## OLD CHIPMONK (May 31, 2008)

Great job Tom ! Just a little safety tip for the blonde. While rigging that butt log onto the dump truck, she is in grave danger standing between the log & the sidewall of the truck. Maybe safer if she were standing at the rear end while loading. I would hate to see her crushed by rolling wood . Again great video. Thanks, Bill


----------



## Dadatwins (May 31, 2008)

Nice work on the removal, did notice that the ropeguy was very close to the drop zone and swing zone on the rigging pieces, Some additional clearance always a good thing, maybe it was the camera angle but thought I would point it out. Thanks for posting.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 5, 2008)

[. I lalso ike the idea of a universal tool attachment.[/QUOTE]

Oh boy, so do I. Do you have something that moves logs, rakes the lawn and holds a cooler?


----------



## Haywire Haywood (Jun 6, 2008)

What a load of firewood.:jawdrop: DROOL...


----------



## olyman (Jul 21, 2008)

OLD CHIPMONK said:


> Great job Tom ! Just a little safety tip for the blonde. While rigging that butt log onto the dump truck, she is in grave danger standing between the log & the sidewall of the truck. Maybe safer if she were standing at the rear end while loading. I would hate to see her crushed by rolling wood . dittos on this--go to woodweb calculator for tree weight--scare you what that chunk that was swinging close to her weighed!!!!! even when detached, if it would have rolled towards her, and over her---dang--


----------



## Treetom (Jul 23, 2008)

*Blondie's not a girl. That's old-Tom.*

Olyman. Those are some heavy-azz logs for sure. If the cable broke and that sucker rolled it would certainly break something or crush someone. The logs below the big one were set so it would ride on top and not roll. I always leave the cinch attached and the cable taught until blondie gets out of the way: I can't wait to tell old-Tom that you guys thought he was a girl.


----------



## Dennis1963 (Aug 13, 2008)

Treetom said:


> One camera shoot.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/user/Treetom


Where is the hardhat?


----------



## Treetom (Aug 16, 2008)

Dennis1963, no hardhats in the old days.


----------

